# Can someone make a guide to downloading CM/other AOSP sources and build using Linaro.



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd like to download the CM10 M1 sources and maybe Imo's lean sources and build using linaro after adding some tweaks. I have an ubuntu vm running under virtualbox. I have tried to find a guide to do this, but have so far been unsuccessful. Can anyone either make a guide or point me to one.

I am a programmer, but I haven't dabbled much in either android source / linux / linaro.

Thanks.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Building_from_source

When you repo init you can specify what branch to track


----------



## Pings (Oct 12, 2011)

Check this out: Linaro AOKP

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1881680


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks i posted in that thread asking for help.


----------

